# Partner has got a job in Leipzig what to do about moving me & kids at some point?



## Angel1979 (Oct 24, 2015)

My partner has got a job as per above, it will be in Leipzig and he will initially commute and be there in the week and be home for weekends, we have two children so obviously he will do some of the groundwork eventually when he is settled into the new job etc, is there much i can do while I'm still in the UK? we found a school where the kids would go and it is international so in theory it would be easier for them to integrate, for me though I'm after advice on what i can do to be able to go over eventually and contribute to the city etc, are there any skills that Germany is looking for? what kind of companies take any one British who obviously would be learning German etc, what to do about Doctors, Dentists and the heath care? i'm assuming being British will mean nothing over there and that nothing is free?


----------



## bluesaturn (Jul 25, 2012)

It is all about proof of qualification. If you have any certificates, get them translated to German.
What is your profession, please?

What do you mean with "What to do about doctors, dentists, and health care? I'am assuming being British will mean nothing over there and that nothing is free?"
First, in the UK NHS is also not free, it is financed by the tax payer. If you want to have better health care in the UK, you pay for it by going private.
Regarding your health insurance in Germany, good news for you, your kids and you are insured via your husband.
In my personal opinion and after having lived for 3 years in the UK, I think the German health system is, although by far not perfect, better than the UK system.


----------



## Angel1979 (Oct 24, 2015)

Not being married will this mean different?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not being married might complicate things a bit. I don't think Germany grants "dependent" insurance to unmarried partners, but it should be possible to have the kids covered. (Someone will correct me on this, I'm sure.)

But getting married might be a fairly easy fix for that. (Hey, you've already got the kids - and that's about as strong a commitment as there is.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Angel1979 said:


> Not being married will this mean different?


Unmarried partners cannot get free family health insurance.

Health insurance is mandatory from the date you move to/register your residence in Germany until you leave permanently and de-register. Laws about that got a lot stricter last year.

You'd need to contact health insurances and ask around what they would charge per month for insuring you until you have a job. Once you start working - even if it's part time - this problem will be solved.

Or get married.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Your life would be much simpler if you got married, from a health-insurance and residence-permit standpoint.

You don't mention how long you plan to stay.

If it's longer than a year or two and you want any sort of a life other than looking after kids and hanging about with other expats, then obviously it's essential to learn German as quickly as possible and to determine how your skills and qualifications might be of use in the local job market. Lots of ways to find this information online.

With education some factors to consider are age of children, length of stay, and parents' language abilities. (Does your partner speak German?) If the children are relatively young (say up to ten) and your stay is open-ended, and at least one parent can communicate with teachers, then put them into public school as they will more fully integrate with the community (though it won't be without its challenges). If they are older, working towards a British university qualification, or your stay is temporary, then you are better off with a private international school, assuming you can afford it. There may be a public bilingual option, but they are rare and oversubscribed.


----------

